# Wally Morgan Blue Funnel training school 1970



## Davy kerr (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking for an old friend,Wally Morgan, 1970 Deck training school Odyssey works Birkenhead.We both came from the same school,but lost contact soon after.He was from Liverpool and lived with his mum in a block of flats near Everton I think.(Pint) Be great to see him again...


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Davy *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## DENIS.WILSON (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Dave Are You One Kerrs That Used To Live In Cleveland Street Corner Of Vittoria Street


----------

